# MIRIAM REICHL'S CORNED BEEF HAM



## Raine (Jul 18, 2004)

MIRIAM REICHL'S CORNED BEEF HAM


4 pounds whole corned beef
5 bay leaves
1 onion, choppped
1 tablespoon prepared mustard
1/4 cup brown sugar
whole cloves
1 can (1 pound 15 ounces) spiced peaches

Cover corned beef with water in a large pot. Add
bay leaves and onion. Cook over medium heat about
3 hours, until meat is very tender.

While meat is cooking, mix mustard and brown sugar. Preheat oven to 325°.

Take meat from water and remove all visible fat.
Insert cloves into meat as if it were ham. Cover
the meat with the mustard mixture and bake 1
hour, basting frequently with the peach syrup.

Surround meat with spiced peaches and serve.

Serves 6.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 25, 2004)

I LOVE corned Beef! I remember when it was actually inexpensive too. They found out we enjoy it.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah. Is weird how a garbage piece of meat like brisket has gone through the roof thanks to corned beef and barbeque.

One could achieve the same results using top round for a lot of the same recipes, no?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2004)

Same with oxtails.  We used to have oxtail vegetable soup several times each winter.  Then oxtails suddenly became a gourmet food and we could hardly afford to buy them!

 Barbara


----------



## Robt (Jul 29, 2004)

If you have the chance try corning a pork shoulder/boston butt roast.

The brining is about the same taste what ever the cut  but the texture of the pork is devine.  I must admit I really like the pig fat better than beef fat on a brisket.

I read something by James Beard that suggested corned pork was better in his eyes so I ask my butcher to corn me a shoulder.  We eat both but I do prefer the pig.


----------



## Robt (Jul 29, 2004)

Thought you might enjoy reading how to corn your own so I looked up J Beard and Bruce Aidells receipe.  They are about the same.

Aidell suggests brisket but can use bottom round assuming beef.

8C water or enough to cover the meat
1 1/4 cups ofkosher salt
1 cup sugar
3 Tbsp pickling spices
1 6-8 lb whole brisket OR bottom round trimed of excess fat

1 med onion spiked w/3 cloves
3 garlic cloves
1 carrot coarsely chopped
1 rib celery coarsely chopped
3 bay leaves
1 tsp peppercorns

Bring water to a boil, add salt and sugar, stir in pickling spices, let cool to room temp, then refrigerate to 45 degrees F.

Pour brine into large crock or bowel and submerge the meat in it making sure the meat stays submerged by weighting with a heavy plate or some such [non reactive], Refrigerate for 8-12 days. Stir the brine daylyand turn the meat occasionally [?].

To cook remove meat from brine, put in large pot. Cover w/ water and add veggies,bay leaves,and peppercorns.  Simmer over low heat until tender- 2 1/2 to 3 hours " or more if necessary." Thinly slice across the grain and serve - hot or cold.

They say this will serve 8-10 with leftovers,  phuey.  my kids would have this cleaned up by bedtime.


----------

